
Trading, different players, and beating the market - ph0rque
http://earlyretirementextreme.com/trading-different-players-and-beating-the-market.html
======
dollar
This guy's thinking about trading and investment, and indeed risk taking in
general, is completely amateurish. I guess we knew that already, since
otherwise he wouldn't have to live on $7000 per year.

